# Crazy interspecies breeding!



## tricks22 (Feb 9, 2009)

I took this vid of my aquarium (ignore the name, I thought it was funny), anyways its my crayfish mating with my guppy. Weird aie?

YouTube - Crayfish Feasts on Guppy Soul

Steve


----------

